# Vicks Vapor Rub



## PaulJohn (Dec 28, 2017)

Good morning
Does anybody know where I can buy Vicks Vapor Rub in Paphos or near Paphos?
Thanks
Paul


----------



## Labronia (Dec 28, 2016)

I bought some Vapour Rub which is very similar in Papantoniou just over 3 weeks ago. Alternatively try Duck Pond market as there is a stall with many UK products if you go inside centre door and turn right. Open Wednesday and Sunday mornings.


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

I've seen the stuff in pharmacies in Cyprus.

I love the stuff but can never figure out why some people rub it on the chest and feet? Can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## PaulJohn (Dec 28, 2017)

thank you for your replies
I found in a local pharmacy by chance.
The pharmacist said not many pharmacies sell the product


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

GSmith said:


> I've seen the stuff in pharmacies in Cyprus.
> 
> I love the stuff but can never figure out why some people rub it on the chest and feet? Can anyone enlighten me?


As a matter of interest, and possibly horror, where do you rub it?

Pete


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

erm, just on my chest


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Putting it on the feet as well as the chest helps to stop coughing. The feet absorb things like essential oils and vapour rub into the bloodstream much faster than any other part of the body.


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

Veronica, you have made my day. Thanks


----------

